# Dunkelweizen Recipe



## petesbrew (28/4/11)

Making this for my daughter's 5th b'day later this year.
Any comments & input welcome on the recipe.

Lily's Geburtstag Dunkelweizen
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

General
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Category: German Wheat and Rye Beer
Subcategory: Dunkelweizen
Recipe Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 24 liters
Volume Boiled: 33 liters
Mash Efficiency: 72 %
Total Grain/Extract: 5.91 kg.
Total Hops: 30.0 g.
Calories (12 fl. oz.): 205.1
Cost to Brew: $41.35 (USD)
Cost per Bottle (12 fl. oz.): $0.61 (USD)

Ingredients
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 kg. Australian Pilsner
3.2 kg. Malt Craft Wheat Malt
1.3 kg. Light Munich Malt
.35 kg. Belgian Special B
.057 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special TYPE III
15 g. Hallertau (Pellets, 8 %AA) boiled 60 minutes.
15 g. Hallertau (Pellets, 8 %AA) boiled 1 minutes.
Yeast: WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen

Notes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Vital Statistics
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original Gravity: 1.052
Terminal Gravity: 1.012
Color: 19.48 SRM
Bitterness: 17.5 IBU
Alcohol (%volume): 5.2 %

--
Results prepared by BeerTools.com
http://www.beertools.com/


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/4/11)

You're training her early....


----------



## petesbrew (28/4/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> You're training her early....


She & her brother enjoy measuring (and eating) the grain, Goomba!


----------



## mika (28/4/11)

I've not used Special B so much, but 350g seems to be a fair amount. I'm not sure you're going to get a real nice colour with that combo, but can't think how to add to it without throwing in crystal which would be a no-no.
Otherwise should be a good drop.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/4/11)

petesbrew said:


> She & her brother enjoy measuring (and eating) the grain, Goomba!



Has she developed a taste for the beer as well?

My 3 girls would end up brawling and knocking over the brew.

Goomba


----------



## argon (28/4/11)

mika said:


> I've not used Special B so much, but 350g seems to be a fair amount. I'm not sure you're going to get a real nice colour with that combo, but can't think how to add to it without throwing in crystal which would be a no-no.
> Otherwise should be a good drop.



350g is only about 5%... Special B is a crystal and is good up to 10%. I have a brown Ale that's 90% Ale + 10% SpecB.... beautiful :icon_drool2:


----------



## davewaldo (28/4/11)

I have read that using dark wheat as the main wheat component is a good idea. I think it was Tony on this forum that says it gives the correct flavour. I've brewed a Dunkelweizen this way and it was lovely, colour was spot on too.

My recipe was (based on Tony's):

Wheat Malt Dark - Weyermann 3.420 kg 60.3 %
Pilsner Bohemium - Weyerman 1.890 kg 33.3 %	
Carawheat - Weyermann 0.162 kg 2.9 %	
Caramunich II - Weyermann 0.100 kg 1.8 %	
Carafa Special II - Weyermann 0.100 kg 1.8 %
Wyeast 3068


I think it might have been a little too sweet so maybe lessen the crystal malts.

Cheers,

Dave.


----------



## C_west (28/4/11)

Yea the Dark wheat works well, I did one last year that was around 30% Wheat, 40% dark wheat and I think 30% Munich?

Turned out nicely and the colour was spot on, Dont brew it too far in advance though, I found the beer peaked after only a few weeks and lost its edge after a few months (I bottled)


----------



## petesbrew (1/5/11)

C_west said:


> Yea the Dark wheat works well, I did one last year that was around 30% Wheat, 40% dark wheat and I think 30% Munich?
> 
> Turned out nicely and the colour was spot on, Dont brew it too far in advance though, I found the beer peaked after only a few weeks and lost its edge after a few months (I bottled)


Cheers for the input guys. The beer is planned to be drinkable in August, so I've got plenty of time for finetuning. Might have to get my hands on some Dark Wheat too.


----------



## petesbrew (2/8/11)

Lily's Dunkelweizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.11
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 14.095
Anticipated EBC: 33.8
Anticipated IBU: 20.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
16.4 1.00 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
52.4 3.20 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia  1.040 4
24.6 1.50 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.039 13
0.9 0.06 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special III Germany 1.035 1300
5.7 0.35 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 236

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
18.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 8.00 20.8 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


Brewed this up today. A lightbulb went off in my head and I've split the batch between the Wyeast and WLP838 Sth German Lager.
Gravity was spot on at 1058.


----------



## Tony (2/8/11)

Yep dark wheat is the go....... 60 to 70% dark wheat, the rest pilsner malt and enough Carafa Spec 2 or choc wheat to get the colour you desire. all weyermann malts 

I have stopped using any crystal type malts...... it should be simple beer!

cheers


----------



## petesbrew (3/8/11)

Tony said:


> Yep dark wheat is the go....... 60 to 70% dark wheat, the rest pilsner malt and enough Carafa Spec 2 or choc wheat to get the colour you desire. all weyermann malts
> 
> I have stopped using any crystal type malts...... it should be simple beer!
> 
> cheers


I'll hunt down the dark wheat for my next one. Cheers!
Pitched the yeasts this morning. The one in my fridge is in a cube, with a blowoff tube in the lid.
It's not ideal, but it fits neatly in the bottom without having to raise it past the compressor.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/8/11)

Mash Temp?


----------



## petesbrew (3/8/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Mash Temp?


uh, good question. I may have written it down at home... probably around 64.
Mashed it for about 2hrs. Very slow sparge. Only did a 60min boil.


----------



## Wolfy (3/8/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Mash Temp?


It's German so a decoction mash of course ... will bring out the malty flavours. 
More seriously, JZ's book suggests mashing at 67.


----------



## petesbrew (3/8/11)

Wolfy said:


> It's German so a decoction mash of course ... will bring out the malty flavours.
> More seriously, JZ's book suggests mashing at 67.


I've only got a simple setup at the moment, and i haven't got my head around the decoction mashes yet.
In future.


----------



## TidalPete (3/8/11)

Have a go at this one next time if you're keen petesbrew. Nice & dry & not to bad at all.
Mellowing in my old age as I don't usually display my recipes.  
Don't forget it's a double batch of 44 litres. 5.4% ABV @ 85% eff.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 0133\Dark Rider
Brewer: Pete
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dunkelweizen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.62 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 2 63.1 % 
2.36 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 3 26.6 % 
0.74 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 4 8.3 % 
0.18 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 5 2.0 % 
64.00 g Saaz [3.70 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 7 17.7 IBUs 
42.00 g Saaz [3.70 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 9 2.0 IBUs 
0.10 Items Sodium Metabisulphate (Mash 90.0 mins) Other 6 - 
1.91 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.91 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 mins) Other 8 - 
2.0 pkg Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast 10 - 


TP 

View attachment Dark_Rider.txt


----------



## petesbrew (3/8/11)

Thankyou very much Tidal... I don't even have to change the brewer name in the recipe!

Brewed this one while sick (tonsilitis) and I tell you, it's not fun. Brewing should be enjoyable, but my heart & mind wasn't into it. I didn't even get all excited over the smell of the boiling wort.  
Hydrometer tasting was pretty nice in the end, if a tad underbittered (to my tastebuds). I'm hoping the hops I used weren't too old.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (3/8/11)

Sweet, thanks for the advice all.

Roggenwei is hopefully the 2nd next (I've got a repeat APA to do first), if I'm lucky I'll do both this weekend.

Goomba


----------



## petesbrew (3/8/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Sweet, thanks for the advice all.
> 
> Roggenwei is hopefully the 2nd next (I've got a repeat APA to do first), if I'm lucky I'll do both this weekend.
> 
> Goomba


Good luck with the Roggenweisse, Goomba (CBA looking for the funny german B symbol).
This one was saved for a double brewday with an APA also... I wouldn't have survived the day.


----------



## petesbrew (4/8/11)

checked my notes... mashed at 66c... close enough.


----------



## petesbrew (11/8/11)

Tasted these the other night and the yeasts have turned them both into different creatures. Both tasting very nice.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (11/8/11)

petesbrew said:


> Tasted these the other night and the yeasts have turned them both into different creatures. Both tasting very nice.



More explanation, please


----------



## petesbrew (11/8/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> More explanation, please


The 3068 batch is tasting wheaty, SG=1010
The WLP838 batch not so wheaty. SG=1020
As per my earlier post re: old hops. I'm just hoping some bitterness is evident once this gets poured into a pint.

Any suggestions on names for these twins are welcome :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## petesbrew (21/8/11)

petesbrew said:


> The 3068 batch is tasting wheaty, SG=1010
> The WLP838 batch not so wheaty. SG=1020
> As per my earlier post re: old hops. I'm just hoping some bitterness is evident once this gets poured into a pint.
> 
> Any suggestions on names for these twins are welcome :icon_chickcheers:


As of last night, 
3068 is down to 1006
WLP838 is at 1012.
I reckon the 3068 is ready to bottle, but I'll leave the 838 for another week to be sure.
The split batch has been worth it for the flavour differences.


----------



## jasonharley (21/8/11)

petesbrew said:


> Making this for my daughter's 5th b'day later this year.
> Any comments & input welcome on the recipe.
> 
> Lily's Geburtstag Dunkelweizen
> ...



Pete



Where did you get the Hallertau pellets from ??? ? I can't find any Hallertau that is above 4% AA .... your pellets at 8% seems to be quite higher but economical



5 eyes


----------



## Tony (21/8/11)

Good pickup FEB.............

Id say he has used the default hop bitterness in the brewing software by the looks and it has under bittered as a result.

I always change the AA rating of the hops in the hop database when i get them. 

cheers


----------



## petesbrew (21/8/11)

Pretty sure it's some old Country Brewer pellets ones that have been in the freezer for a couple of years.
Not sure how old, so they could have deteriorated somewhat.


----------



## petesbrew (21/8/11)

Here's the final recipe.
I dropped the late hop addition.

Lily's Dunkelweizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.11
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 14.095
Anticipated EBC: 33.8
Anticipated IBU: 20.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
16.4 1.00 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
52.4 3.20 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
24.6 1.50 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.039 13
0.9 0.06 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special III Germany 1.035 1300
5.7 0.35 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 236

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
18.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 8.00 20.8 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/8/11)

I have some hallertau at about 8% AA. I think they're the Kiwi variety.


----------



## Tony (21/8/11)

Thats a good looking dark heffeweisen.

You really need the dark wheat for a true Dunkelweizen though.

Picky i know...... but dark wheat and munich malt have very different flavours.

Cheers


----------



## Wolfy (21/8/11)

Midnight Brew said:


> I have some hallertau at about 8% AA. I think they're the Kiwi variety.


I have some "_Hallertau Aroma_" (NZ 09 season) which I think I got from CraftBrewer that come in at 8.10%


----------



## petesbrew (21/8/11)

Tony said:


> Thats a good looking dark heffeweisen.
> 
> You really need the dark wheat for a true Dunkelweizen though.
> 
> ...


Yeah so everyone says about dark wheat. I'll make sure I give it a go next time.
Planning on bottling the 3068 batch tomorrow night and entering it in the Castle hill comp, see what the judges have to say.


----------



## petesbrew (13/9/11)

petesbrew said:


> Yeah so everyone says about dark wheat. I'll make sure I give it a go next time.
> Planning on bottling the 3068 batch tomorrow night and entering it in the Castle hill comp, see what the judges have to say.


Finally tasted the first stubby last week and it tastes good. Not outstanding, but still good.
Finally got around to bottling the WLP838 batch tonight. FG=1008.
Once it's carbed up I'll do a proper side by side comparison, hopefully with pics.
Cheers for the input guys.


----------

